# MAC recs for this Dita Von Teese look?



## Redhead (Dec 20, 2006)

I know it's very minimal, but I just love Dita's make-up in these pics. And since I'm very fair myself, I thought I'd give it a try. How about Ample Pink Plushglass?























I'd appreciate any suggestions for eyes, cheeks, and lips! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks in advance, girls!


----------



## noteventherain (Dec 20, 2006)

looks like Goldenaire or Deckchair pigment on the lids and maybe Cork or Soft Brown in the crease with Vanilla as a highlight. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lots of mascara, Uncommon blushcreme. . . and yeah, Ample Pink plushglass sounds good!  just a guess. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(btw, she looks so different here!  I like it! she looks a LOT prettier than her usual shots)


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 20, 2006)

Sorry I don't have any recs but I just wanted to ad that she looks gorgeous in these pics.  Can't even really tell that she's wearing mu besides the lips and mascara.  Isn't she the girl that's married to Marilyn Manson?


----------



## NikkiHorror (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~LadyLocks~* 

 
_Sorry I don't have any recs but I just wanted to ad that she looks gorgeous in these pics.  Can't even really tell that she's wearing mu besides the lips and mascara.  Isn't she the girl that's married to Marilyn Manson?_

 
Yep, she's Manson's wife.  I really don't like her makeup in these pictures.  i think she looks really tired.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Dec 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NikkiHorror* 

 
_Yep, she's Manson's wife.  I really don't like her makeup in these pictures.  i think she looks really tired._

 
Yeah I can see that in the last picture...haha I didn't even notice that.  She almost reminds me of Shannon Dorthy or however her name is spelled.  The 90210 chick that's always fighting lol.


----------



## ebonyannette (Dec 20, 2006)

ha ha I agree poor thing looks dead tired. For the cheeks maybe Cherche or Uncommon Blushcreme?

it seems similar to this look from VGVI with a different lip color
http://www.maccosmetics.com/template...=CATEGORY20514


----------

